# newbie from canada... moving to chicago



## xstephax (Mar 17, 2006)

hihi

I'm Stephanie and I'm a cosmetology student at the Blanche MacDonald Centre in Vancouver BC Canada. I've been a lurker for awhile. A long while. But I decided to sign up and introduce myself.

I also have a quick question. Is there anyone from the Chicago area here? I'm planning to move to Chicago either at the end of August or beginning of September (provided my plans go well) and I think I need friends. And people to do make up on =)


----------



## Dawn (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Stephanie!








Welcome to Specktra!
I am from a far South Suburb of Chgo., but I think there are quite a few
members in the vacinity!


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

hiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi and welcome! I used to spend my summers in Chicago but unfortunately I'm too far South now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully you'll find a few ladies here who can help you out!


----------



## user3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you around the forums!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

